# Who on here is a Level 4 or higher?



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wish I could help but I'm at a level no other can achieve lol. Good to see you wanting to improve your offerings to your students.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcy, Larry wise may do it. 
In April he is doing a level 2 at LAS. He also does level 3 there.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I've spoken to Larry and he wants at least 8 people to be worth his trip.
I only can get maybe 5 tops from this area.
I may just bring him anyway and pay him for 8 people.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

CAn your 3 people make the trip to his place? Would be a lot cheaper than paying for 5 blank spots. You can also contact Ted Light in MD. He's level 4, shoots recurve, and runs an informal JOAD program--I will PM you his contact info.


----------

